# D&D Gamer LFG!



## Aria Silverhands (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a D&D game using either mIRC or one of the various virtual tabletop programs out there (I have an FG2 license and am proficient with OpenRPG & MapTool).  I'm able to play most evenings until 10pm eastern.  On Tuesdays and Wednesdays, I am able to play until I fall asleep or the game session ends.

My preference is 3rd/4th edition playtesting (at least until 4th comes out) with character driven plot and plenty of roleplaying intermingled with fast paced combat.  The DM and players should be proficient typists and use proper spelling the majority of the time.  I hate waiting four or five minutes for one person to take their actions in combat or respond in a social situation.  It's even worse when they don't bother with grammar, punctuation or spelling.

Finally, I prefer fantasy settings with no psionics whatsoever.  Dark and gritty or high magic settings are both ok.

Arigato. ^_^


----------



## Hackmaster (May 27, 2008)

Looking to start a new game soon. I sent you an email through this board. Feel free to IM me as well.


----------



## Aria Silverhands (May 31, 2008)

Hackmaster said:
			
		

> Looking to start a new game soon. I sent you an email through this board. Feel free to IM me as well.



Gah, just got the e-mail today.  Reply sent.


----------



## rob626 (Jun 2, 2008)

I too am beginning a 4th ed online game.  Once per week on a week night, starting at 8pm PST.

Let me know if you are interested!


----------

